# Enclosure Size?



## krisym (Mar 9, 2015)

So I have heard a _wide_ variety of a proper enclosure for an adult argetine b&w including 6x3x3, 8x3x3, 8x4x3, etc. For reference I will be getting a female tegu, so hopefully the smaller size can be taken into account. Firstly, my room will only allow up to 2' fit thru the door area (I plan on getting a custom built rather than building it myself). 2' height though seems less than ideal to me, but I don't know how I would fit a 3' height into the room. Secondly, would a 5' (l) x 5' (d) x 3' (h) work for a female tegu? She would be out a lot if that makes any difference. I might be able to fit in a 5' x 6' x 3'. What do you think? Any suggestions are welcome; especially how I may fit a 3' height thru a 2' entrance.


----------



## Skeep (Mar 9, 2015)

5'x5' seems like a decent amount of area for the tegu, but you will have to crawl in there pretty far to do maintenance. My enclosure is 3' deep and it is already tricky, although it is only 2' high which I regret. I also bought a custom built enclosure which came in pieces like Ikea furniture. It's very easy to take apart and put together and can be moved easily this way, so maybe you can get something similar with the enclosure you purchase.


----------



## krisym (Mar 9, 2015)

Who did you buy yours from? I don't have much of a problem crawling in there, so that should be fine. Is it possible to have a top opening enclosure that still holds humidity (better than having to crawl)? Thanks for your response!


----------



## Skeep (Mar 9, 2015)

I bought mine from https://www.cagesbydesign.com/ It was pricey! But it is quite nice. I don't know if they do top-opening enclosures but you can check. I'm glad I got a front opening enclosure myself. It lets my gu come and go as she wants, and when I go to get her she doesn't get scared of me reaching in. Also I can leave all the lights on top etc, but you can probably work around that depending on how you set it up.


----------



## krisym (Mar 10, 2015)

I just remeasures the dimensions of my room, and I found I could also do a 6' x 4'. Is that too small (one less square folt than a 5' x 5')? I'm trying to find the best way to use the space I have.


----------



## krisym (Mar 10, 2015)

Another think I've been thinking (don't know if this actually works or not, so input would be awesome), would it work to build a 5'x3' or 5'x4' but extend the height and add a second floor that it can access by ramp? For me at least it would work really well space wise, but would it actually use the top floor? If it is okay to do it like that, how much height should each floor be? (I'm assuming 6'?)


----------



## Skeep (Mar 11, 2015)

I think you could do multiple floors, the tegu will use them both. You will lose some space for the ramp or whatever, but if it is an easily climbable material you might be able to keep it pretty steep if you need to. You will probably need an extra UVB so that there is enough good light throughout both levels. You could keep each floor could be 3' high like you were originally planning. I think other people on here have tried this but I'm not sure what their challenges were.


----------



## sr3052 (Aug 9, 2015)

Beeger boxes are awesome a little pricey but will last forever made out of pvc picking up mine Sept 6 white plains reptile show 6x3x28 $950 you'll never need another enclosure ever again throw a mason tub in there a 160 watt mercury vapor bulb and your set www.beegerboxes.com


----------

